# It's not a pen, but I did turn these...



## mmayo

The very famous other polymer clay artist, Klew, invited me to display some seam rippers at a quilt show where she is displaying her jewelry and polymer clay beads.  She asked for a photo with some text to "sell" the seam rippers on the table. Here is the photo and when I can figure out how to export the version with text, I will do that. This was quick, but the photo turned out nicely to me.  I used my lighting setup with a new diffuser from Home Depot.  http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/my-pen-picture-set-up-106576/


----------



## magpens

Lovely picture of beautiful seam rippers !!!


----------



## Math2010

Nice work! And nice picture!


----------



## RegisG

Well done


----------



## E77

Some very nice work


----------

